# Kobold Name?



## Baumi (Jun 10, 2002)

HiHo!

I will soon play a Kobold Illusionist from the Forgotten Realms and I don't know how a Kobold Name should look and spell. Is there a list of Kobold Names anywhere or can you give me some examples?

Thanks!
Baumi


----------



## hong (Jun 10, 2002)

"Meepo" springs to mind.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobolds speak Draconic, and in fact like to think of themselves as dragons.    Any tihng you might name a Dragon works as a good kobold name.

Draconic names tend to use lots of small sylables to make up a normal sized word.     Short "i" (spelled both with I and Y) appears to be a common vowel sound.


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 10, 2002)

Regin, Kensh, Sinitin, Quitem, Mymin, Ak'iss (Ack-Hiss).


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Jun 10, 2002)

Rodekell?


----------



## Baumi (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jun 10, 2002)

I must congratalate you on your choosing of the coolest PC Race in existance.


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 11, 2002)

Right on, Darwin. 

So, Baumi, what name did you pick?


----------



## Ghostmoon (Jun 11, 2002)

*Kobold Names*

Hello,

Here is a neat page with a variety of names, including Kobold names:

http://www.the-dungeon.de/rpg/frpg/f_msc/f_msc_data/names.htm

Hope this helps,
Ghostmoon


----------



## starwolf (Jun 11, 2002)

And make sure your Kobold pays his annual dues to the 
*Kobold Resistance Against Unfair Treatment (tm).*


----------



## Baumi (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm still not quite sure which Name it should be, but this time it's because I cann't decide wich one I should take []. Ak'iss and Meepo are at the Moment my Favoritites but I also need to take a look at the link.......

It seems to me from your Answers that there are some true Kobold-Fans out there   .... so I have another question: Can anyone give me a link to good Pictures of them (usable for a character)?

Again many, many Thanks for your Help,
Baumi


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know why, but Meepo strikes me as a goblin name.

Meepo, though, is a good name that you want if you want a semi-comical side to it. 'I am the great Meepo! Behold my dragon ally!' Enter major image. 

Sadly, I hav'nt seen any good kobold pictures.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 11, 2002)

Meepo of course is quite famous. He is a cute kobold the heroes befriend in the halls of the Sunless Citadel.


----------



## Luscious Mageris (Jun 11, 2002)

My favorite kobold name is Bree-Yark. That was my old 1e evil magic-user's henchman. I captured him and took some serious game time to convert him into a trusted companion. I even managed to teach him a spell (charm person) at the cost of a couple thousand xps. Hey- laugh if you want, but it saved Zorko's skin more than once.

Anyway as I recall kobolds are really more of a dog-like race (from 1e atleast). So I would go with a barking/snarling sound. It is absurd to have a dragon name imo. Have fun!


----------



## kengar (Jun 11, 2002)

*illustrations*

The two best illustrations I've seen of 3e kobolds are:

1) The Monster Manual's
2) The drawing on Pozas' site.

FWIW, I am playing a kobold rogue/illusionist (name: Szogar) in a home brewed world and it's great fun. I like running a race that's not for min/max and makes you think to survive. That, and using a squeaky & hissing voice drives the other players batty while it earns me RP points from the DM!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 11, 2002)

I knew I had heard Meepo before. It was this "Dragon Master", right?

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Gez (Jun 11, 2002)

I had named two kobolds once Ftok and Malloc. But there's a hidden computer nerd humor behind (ftok() and malloc() are C functions on Unix). 

I once mastered a one-shot game in which everyone played a kobold from a kobold tribe, on a mission to slay a monstrous wolf-like beast in a hostile, kobold-hating forest. Some names I remember: Merarane, Irlingrim, Rorongrorn... I had a dozen or two of kobold names, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## SteveMND (Jun 11, 2002)

Ah, kobolds.  One of the most rewarding characters I'd had the occasion to play was Snaprat, a kobold sorcerer.  His actual name was something in Draconic (created using the Draconic Primer in one of last year's issue of Dragon Magazine), but the Common version of it served him well enough.

When first introduced to the party, he was always cowled and cloaked, with no part of his body visible -- most of the party initially assumed he was some deformed halflling or gnome, actually, since he came on the recommedation of an old friend of the adventuring company.  He couldn't speak any Common, but that was okay, since he had a Raven familiar who could.  Thus, for the first six months or so of game time, the bird always acted as his translator.  Lots of fun. 

Steve M


----------



## Paladin (Jun 11, 2002)

How about Fodder? C. Fodder?


----------

